# Drill Press questions



## chippin-in (Dec 1, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a drill press, but I dont know much about all the different types. I would like to have one with a mortising attachment, but here are some questions.

What is the difference between a radial drill press or regular drill press or oscillating drill press? Do I need all that? I dont do alot of drilling now, but if I had a drill press, maybe I would try different things. 

What is meant by "swing"?

So what can yall suggest? I dont have alot of room so I was thing of a benchtop model. Ive been looking at Grizzly. I have several of their machines and like them alot.


http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Speed-Baby-Drill-Press/G7942

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Oscillating-Drill-Press/H0625

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Speed-Bench-Top-Radial-Drill-Press/G7945

These are the ones I have looked at. Maybe a floor model wouldnt take up that much room either. What say ye?

I tried copying the links, dont know if it worked.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 1, 2011)

There are so many ways to answer this question. A lot of people may disagree with my opinion, but I'm going to give it anyway. I'm thinking that the oscillating drill press is something that you may not use and in fact, it may become something that will cause a little too much play in the travel of the drill. I've always believed that the proper tool should be used for the job and although the thought of having a drill press that would oscillate like a sander is appealing, the question comes to mind as to what other functions are being compromised to acheive this function.
I have never been a fan of the radial drill presses. I have yet to see one that is made tight enough to not have any play in the top arm. That play will translate into holes being drilled that are not square to your stock. As the pressure of the bit is being applied to the stock, the radial head, if there is play, is being lifted, causing the bit's approach angle to change. I've never been a fan.
Is there a reason that you are looking at only benchtop models. Most benchtops dont have a very large drilling depth. The swing is usually very small which means that the distance from the center of the chuck to the upright support bar is less. If you have a 6" drill press, or a drill press with a 6" swing, you are only able to drill a hole, 6" in from the edge of any board. Anything beyond that isn't possible. You could acheive a greater swing with a radial drill press, but then you are back to the earlier issues that concern me.
You may want to consider a floor model, if your budget and space allow it. You would want to be looking for something with a 1/2" chuck and more than one speed. There will be times when slower drilling is needed such as using forstner bits or drilling steel. For my money, bare bones essentials are all that I would be looking for in a drill press. I don't need the bells and whistles to take away from what the machine is intended to do. Drill holes.
I hope this helps.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you Ken. That is the type of info I am lookin for. Room is the reason I am thinking benchtop, but then I lose bench space too. Maybe a floor model and I can keep it off to the side til I need it.

Thoughts on mortising attachments?

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## del schisler (Dec 2, 2011)

chippin-in said:


> Thank you Ken. That is the type of info I am lookin for. Room is the reason I am thinking benchtop, but then I lose bench space too. Maybe a floor model and I can keep it off to the side til I need it.
> 
> Thoughts on mortising attachments?
> 
> ...



Kenbo gave you some good info. I my self would get a floor mode. I bought a new ridgid for $150. new in box i thought that was a good deal. I use my beal tilt box to set up the table 90 degrees to the bit. The way i do it is put the box and the bit. Zero it out and than set it on the table and set table to all zero's. As far as a mortise attachment i don't have one or do i need one i have a jig for that. Here is a google search for the attachment's read all about them http://www.google.com/#hl=en&cp=33&gs_id=2q&xhr=t&q=mortise+attachment+for+drill+press&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&source=hp&pbx=1&oq=mortise+attachment+for+drill+pres&aq=0&aqi=g1g-b2&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=aa712503257bd70e&biw=978&bih=561


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 2, 2011)

I wish I had some information on the mortising attachments, but I don't have one, and I have to be honest here and say that I really don't know anything about them. I'm hoping that one of the other members will jump in here and give some insight for sure. I figured that Woodnthings Bill would have jumped in here for sure.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you both for all the information. I may go with a floor model but it will be sometime before I get it. I just want to make sure that I know what I'm looking 4 when I decide to buy one. After reading about the mortising attachments, I will prolly pass on it.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## woodnthings (Dec 7, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I wish I had some information on the mortising attachments, but I don't have one, and I have to be honest here and say that I really don't know anything about them. I'm hoping that one of the other members will jump in here and give some insight for sure. I figured that Woodnthings Bill would have jumped in here for sure.



I'm as uninformed as you Ken on the DP type attachments. Some, a few, like them, but others, most, don't.
The issue as I understand it is the rack and gear that moves the quill up and down is not meant for the additional forces needed by a mortiser. The handles on a mortiser are very long for a reason...leverage. The first hole requires the most leverage and goes the slowest. Personally I don't own a DP attachment, but I bought a Powermatic bench top and was ompressed with the quality and beef of the parts. They have since gone up about $100 since my purchase.
I wanted the slower RPMs 1750 and a 3/4 Hp motor, so that's how I ended up with the Powermatic. I'm planning aMission Style coffe table over the winter so I'll have a chance to use it. I post it up as I go... bill


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 7, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had some information on the mortising attachments, but I don't have one, and I have to be honest here and say that I really don't know anything about them. I'm hoping that one of the other members will jump in here and give some insight for sure. I figured that Woodnthings Bill would have jumped in here for sure.
> ...





Thanks Bill!! I knew i could count on you for some input.


----------



## Rick G (Dec 14, 2011)

Get the best drill press you can afford (as in any tool). I personally would stay away from a mortising attachment, and also the inexpensive mortising machines. A decent mortising machine will run $450+. If that doesn't fit the budget I would consider loose tenon joinery such as the "mortise pal" or the device that jessem has to offer. Unfortunately I have purchased too many light weight tools and have had to replace them with the real thing, making them considerably more expensive.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Thank you both for all the information. I may go with a floor model but it will be sometime before I get it. I just want to make sure that I know what I'm looking 4 when I decide to buy one. After reading about the mortising attachments, I will prolly pass on it.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert




I know this topic is old, however I was wondering what you decided to get?


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 24, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> chippin-in said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you both for all the information. I may go with a floor model but it will be sometime before I get it. I just want to make sure that I know what I'm looking 4 when I decide to buy one. After reading about the mortising attachments, I will prolly pass on it.
> ...



Weeeellll, as of right now I just bought one of the little deals you use with your drill. Still in the process of tryin to get a sawmill (wife issues ) so I dont wanna spend alot of money...til after the mill...:teethlaugh:

Thanks
Robert


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2012)

Aha...thanx for the reply....I just ordered a Delta 18-900L 18-Inch Laser Drill Press. It should be here July 2nd. Wooo!!


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 24, 2012)

Congrats. pics when you get it set up

Robert


----------

